# X5650 Dedicated Core, 1GB RAM, 40GB Disk, 1TB b/w $6.50/mo recurring PP/CC/BTC



## MarkTurner (Aug 29, 2015)

Repost from WHT:



> Following customer demand, we've created a new line of KVM based VPS servers with dedicated CPU, Memory and Disk resources. The new VPS range is based on systems with Dual X5650 (Passmark 11687), clock speed 2.7Ghz/3.1Ghz. Each VPS has a dedicated core assigned to it, dedicated RAM and dedicated storage. These systems are designed where you need to be able to thrash the CPU 24x7 without risk of being suspended or causing disruption to other neighbours. These are perfect for transcoding, rendering, number crunching or game-servers.
> 
> 
> 1 X5650 Core, 1GB RAM, 40GB HDD, 1TB BW     $6.50/mo Order Here
> ...


----------

